

Facebook Busted in Clumsy Smear Attempt on Google - ssclafani
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2011-05-12/facebook-busted-in-clumsy-smear-attempt-on-google

======
_delirium
I wonder how they can say this with a straight face:

 _a Facebook spokesman last night confirmed that Facebook hired Burson, citing
two reasons: First, because it believes Google is doing some things in social
networking that raise privacy concerns_

------
intended
Thanks - this is a more informative article than the TechCrunch post which was
on the front page.

~~~
jdp23
Yeah really. Great counterexample to the people here who claim that HN voting
is primarily about the content of the article. The TechCrunch article had a
better headline, broader readership in the HN crowd, and a more techy URL ...
so it pulled in the votes.

~~~
hornokplease
Agreed, another example of a larger tech blog picking up on reporting done by
somebody else and garnering most of the attention/upvotes. The TC article had
no real value-add on top of the reporting that Dan Lyons did, but it has more
name-recognition on HN so apparently gets to lead the story. Frustrating!

------
yock
This came across HN just yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2532759>

~~~
hornokplease
Yes, but this article unmasked Facebook as the 'undisclosed client'

------
mvkel
Is it a smear if the allegations are true?

